# A couple from January and February 2017



## davholla (Feb 8, 2017)

A very co-operative model - shame she was not in a place where I could use different angles a stack of 5 photos, although now I wonder if I should have taken more.



Queenwaspstack by davholla2002, on Flickr
Due to flash problems the first springtail of the year



SpringtailIMG_0593 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------

